# Dodo Juice Austintatious



## evosystems (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi everyone!

I havent done alot of posting on here as i tend just to be a bit of a follower and never seem to actully contribute to anything lol! Very sorry 

I have been using Dodo Juice Blue Velvet as my main wax as i have a stunning black BMW 318 IS (well I like it)

This stuff works great and really gives the car a really deep gloss and provides a few weeks worth of protection that im happy with! So I decided to buy some Dodo Juice Austintatious!

I dont really want to use it as its so pritty in its littel tub lol! Do you think its worth just keeping as a lil gift to myself of just crack it open and enjoy???

I have taken a few pics for ppl to see as there arnt many pics on here!

Post your pics if you have any!


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Hmm wouldnt rely buy a wax and not try it...

also... would stick it on top of a cloth instead of straight onto your paintwork


----------



## absolute (Jan 19, 2010)

i like the dodo products but i'm absolutely blown away at the packaging, especially the leaky lime primes. when i apply it to my customers cars i try and hide the bottle from them incase they think i'm using something cheap and nasty on their cars. i'm sure this will change in the future.


----------



## absolute (Jan 19, 2010)

the marker pen is particularly attractive and authentic looking on the underside


----------



## absolute (Jan 19, 2010)

think how hard it was for me to bust open this little gem....


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I didn't wait to open any of my waxes, just wanna take a nice big whiff!


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I've got Austintacious and don't regret opening it and using it. Don't really see the point in keeping it hoping it'll go up in value.... hell, I could pop my clogs tomorrow.

Open it up and enjoy it man! :thumb:

It's also my most-smelled product by a fair distance. Sniff-on! :speechles


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

What does it smell like? I've added this to my next order with alex along with a dodo bag


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Sherbet type sweeties I think, but i suppose it might be different to others. Defo nice and sweet and kind of zingy anyway.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

IIRC, its only £32 odd, at Waxamomo :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

wee_green_mini said:


> Sherbet type sweeties I think, but i suppose it might be different to others. Defo nice and sweet and kind of zingy anyway.


As long as its not like your wee:lol:

(Joke BTW)


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Hahaha - the sugar puff pee wax :lol:


----------



## spanerman (Aug 28, 2008)

absolute said:


> i like the dodo products but i'm absolutely blown away at the packaging, especially the leaky lime primes. when i apply it to my customers cars i try and hide the bottle from them incase they think i'm using something cheap and nasty on their cars. i'm sure this will change in the future.


Opposite here, I love the funky packaging would be proud to say Ive used Dodo on a customers car


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

wee_green_mini said:


> Hahaha - the sugar puff pee wax :lol:


I cant see that catching on:lol:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Im a bit confused by this statement. "Only 539 jars will be produced, one for every 10,000 classic Minis made.".

Surely if its one for every 10,000 classic minis, then there would be 10,000 made. Its probably just me not understanding it. :tumbleweed:


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

mattastra said:


> Im a bit confused by this statement. "Only 539 jars will be produced, one for every 10,000 classic Minis made.".
> 
> Surely if its one for every 10,000 classic minis, then there would be 10,000 made. Its probably just me not understanding it. :tumbleweed:


1 jar for every 10,000 - so 539 x 10,000?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Ok, so was there 539,000 classic Mini's made then?


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

absolute said:


> think how hard it was for me to bust open this little gem....


I think you have been writing stuff on the underside - we haven't done a limited edition Supernatural plastic version. :wave: The Austintacious handwritten numbering is done by the chemists who make it and we keep a log of what has been made.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

thehogester said:


> 1 jar for every 10,000 - so 539 x 10,000?


Jeez, the maths ain't that complicated. One for every 10,000 classic Minis made does indeed equal 539 x 10,000 = 5,390,000

Where's Carol Vorderman when you need her :doublesho:lol:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> Jeez, the maths ain't that complicated. One for every 10,000 classic Minis made does indeed equal 539 x 10,000 = 5,390,000
> 
> Where's Carol Vorderman when you need her :doublesho:lol:


:lol: sorry, my bad.


----------



## evosystems (Jun 6, 2007)

Cheers for all the sugestions and support!

I think that I am deffo going to have to crack it open and have a good smell and then once I Polish the whole thing use it and treat myself 

I love using the other DODO products and im sure that I wont be disapointed!

I love those Supernaturel pics absolute! where can I get one of the other 25 lol?


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

evosystems said:


> Cheers for all the sugestions and support!
> 
> I think that I am deffo going to have to crack it open and have a good smell and then once I Polish the whole thing use it and treat myself
> 
> ...


25? :lol: :lol: :lol:

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Dodo_Juice_Supernatural_Wax_200ml_1.html
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/dodo-juice/supernatural-v2-200ml-plastic/prod_507.html
http://www.monzacarcare.com/product...em&product_id=1794&start=15&search_term=Enter 
http://www.carnaubawaxshop.co.uk/shop/viewproduct.php?product_id=98

Need i go on....


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

I HATE YOU!
Just bought a pot!


----------



## drka-drka (Nov 1, 2007)

Im really tempted to buy a pot of this stuff too, 

i agree i love the dodo products packaging


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> I think you have been writing stuff on the underside - we haven't done a limited edition Supernatural plastic version. :wave: The Austintacious handwritten numbering is done by the chemists who make it and we keep a log of what has been made.












:lol:


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Why the hell would anybody but a pot of wax & not use it??????


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

There are plenty of people who buy Ferraris and never drive them


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Car wax is like our fine wine I thought? How close are we to getting a sample of the pro waxes?


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Pro range labels are with the printers, so I'm hoping in a week or two.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Lol I would lie and say I don't care about the labels... 

I was just gonna buy full pots as well as the austentatious, might just wait


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

fella you sound like my Mrs get using it !!


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

Does anyone know what durability is like and is there any difference between the layers?


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Bailes said:


> Does anyone know what durability is like and is there any difference between the layers?


No difference between the layers apart from colour.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Lucky 319!!! That's the one pj made using an extra helping of dodo extract!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

So off topic in a way here... I've not read many reports on PH and BV pro? Is there a reason for this, I'm very interested in a pot but noone seems to have posted about durability at all? Or at least that I've found. Was gonna start another thread


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

They have only been on sale a couple of months... no one is going to rave about durability until it lasts 4-6 months - and they haven't been on sale that long. We are doing panel pots soon anyway, early March.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

I can't wait to use the product, smells nice and seems to have a few good reviews but I took it to work earlier to have a play and within minuites all the labels had scratches on them? Surley they shouldnt scratch that easilly, just running my nails across it with no pressure causes the labels to scratch?









































Anyone else find this?
If it was a normal wax I wouldnt mind but this is a 'Limited Edition' and I'm sure theres a few people going to buy them just to keep?

Actually looking at the OP's pics his have scratched too


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

The labels scratch easily because they are foil. Care is needed. We are asking the label makers to increase the varnish/lamination of the labels, but unfortunately, at this time, the shininess comes at a price. It gives the jar a nice 'worn in' feel, a patina of age...


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Mine are like that too no matter how careful I am!


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I'm not that bothered but I do think a few people might be. Still, my first dodo product so I'm hoping it lives up to the hype 

And Dom, I can defo smell the dodo extract... Infact I think you put the actual bird in there cause it hit me  :lol:


----------



## Sonic (Jun 28, 2007)

Serves you right for handling it. They're limited edition you know, they should be put into a glass cabinet and looked at, but never touched let alone used :lol: :thumb:


----------



## DanSN117 (May 5, 2007)

Mine has sat on its shelf since i bought it last year.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> They have only been on sale a couple of months... no one is going to rave about durability until it lasts 4-6 months - and they haven't been on sale that long. We are doing panel pots soon anyway, early March.


O no, will have to spend even more money now


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

We have a few spare labels left over for those who want to auction off their jar next decade and are worried about having inflicted scratches to the label. Apply to the Dodo in 2020 and we'll dig them out for you. You do realise white cotton snooker gloves are required when handing these rare and precious 'objets de cire'? :lol:


----------



## Sonic (Jun 28, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> You do realise white cotton snooker gloves are required when handing these rare and precious 'objets de cire'? :lol:


:lol: I'm going to have to buy one now just to complete my ponce collection :thumb:


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

And to think I have the only Faberge edition Flat Earth in the world! And yes, it is a genuine Faberge egg, bought off ebay and everything.


----------



## agpatel (Jun 5, 2009)

Dodo Factory said:


> We have a few spare labels left over for those who want to auction off their jar next decade and are worried about having inflicted scratches to the label. Apply to the Dodo in 2020 and we'll dig them out for you. You do realise white cotton snooker gloves are required when handing these rare and precious 'objets de cire'? :lol:


Well my Austin is not in a Aluminum case that is foam padded, :thumb: . Just waiting on that cap to come in. Then it will be locked up and put in my safety depots box. I hope I can retire off of it in 40 years haha.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Really do a fancy a tub of this. But can I justify it?!


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

the way I look at things is... 'i could go into to town and get jaked with my china's and blow 3 times that in one night'.... I have nothing to show for that except a sore head.

If you get the wax, you'll have a lovely wax, a shiny car, no sore head, and you'll be saving 70 quid - Result :lol:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

But the only thing I spend my money on, is actually detailing stuff :lol:

I'm only 16 (well tomorrow), I couldn't get within 10ft of a bar!


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Think of it as an investment then. You could buy it and not use it and maybe it will go up in value, eventually. Or, you could buy it and use it to protect your car and other peoples cars and then you're investing in keeping the paint protected.

Either that or you could buy it just to confirm to yourself what it smells like, setling your curiosity and making yourself happier in the mind. You can't put a price on that!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Tempted. :thumb:

and it would make a nice bday present..


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

Go on Alll 
I can see my wax obsession starting to grow. Im eyeing up supernatural now :lol:


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Ordered my austintacious today
dont know why mind you as ive still got unopened pots of supernatural and hard candy:doublesho


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

BENJY said:


> Ordered my austintacious today
> dont know why mind you as ive still got unopened pots of supernatural and hard candy:doublesho


Can I smell your hard candy


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

Well I've resisted buying Austintatious....... And then I saw this thread and it made me want it again... So Seeing as Waxamomo is doing it at such and awesome price I've treated myself!


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

looking at this thread really makes me want some, i was going to get purple haze but i think ill get this waz, wheres the best/cheapest place to buy from?


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Waxamomo probably


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

They have that and purple haze pro on offer at the moment, I'm very tempted by both  although, for both together I think elite car care is cheaper as it's free delivery over £60 remember


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Got my Austintatious this morning, but instead of being Blue White & Red, its Blue Blue & Red?  Why is this?


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

mattastra said:


> Got my Austintatious this morning, but instead of being Blue White & Red, its Ble Blue & Red?  Why is this?


Sounds like the dye has seeped through the white layer? Got pics?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Will get some posted up later


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Pics as promised


----------



## VeeDubEuro (Aug 31, 2009)

hehe my m8s got this stuff- smells great!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

The Detail Doctor said:


> Why the hell would anybody but a pot of wax & not use it??????





Dodo Factory said:


> There are plenty of people who buy Ferraris and never drive them


Yup

I bogt mine back at edition 38 (pot 8), and still not used it


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Just had a look at my (unopened) pot for the first time in around 2 months and my white layer has started to turn blue.:wall:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Mine is no 5, so i wonder if this is the case after so long. Come along Dom


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Ouch


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Unfortunately the white uncoloured layer of wax will absorb the dye from the surrounding layers, it's a natural process. Wax is a fairly unstable product and changes like this will happen over time, unfortunately. Needless to say, it doesn't affect the performance of the wax at all, and all Austintacious will change from Red, White and Blue at creation to Red, Light Blue and Blue over time, or other small variations.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

-Mat- said:


> Yup
> 
> I bogt mine back at edition 38 (pot 8), and still not used it


Mat, seen as your's is no 8, has your white layer started to go blue?


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Solvent migration should have occured as it's a natural characteristic/feature of Austintacious ageing  If there was a way of keeping it perfectly red, white and blue forever we'd have done it, but there isn't - solvents leech into their surroundings. The layering and colouring was a bit of fun. I actually quite like the merging of colours - when used the colours should merge spectacularly (has anyone 'broken through' a layer yet I wonder?). Whilst these may be collectible, they weren't designed to be stuck on a shelf or in a glass cabinet and viewed as static art - they were anticipated to be used and people to have a bit of fun knowing when they had got though a third of the jar, then two thirds, when the colours changed


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

not used mine at all yet! Don't want it just sitting there, but "daren't" use it! Guess I'm just waiting for a special car to come along (or a mini)


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

I'll be using mine as soon as it drops through the door!


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

Mine has just arrived this morning.... 62/539!


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Have you opened it yet?


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

wee_green_mini said:


> Have you opened it yet?


Yup, as soon as it came through the door... Smells fantastic! :thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Agreed. Probably my favourite product smell. You'll enjoy using it too.


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

wee_green_mini said:


> Agreed. Probably my favourite product smell. You'll enjoy using it too.


I'm looking forward to it. We've just got swmbo a new car, picking it up sat afternoon so hopefully the weather will be good on Sunday and I'll get to spend the day on that with the austintatious!


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

ant_s said:


> looking at this thread really makes me want some, i was going to get purple haze but i think ill get this waz, wheres the best/cheapest place to buy from?


I have just bought a pot off the bay..

£36.45 deivered :thumb::thumb:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350322621245


----------

